# Ok so where in the contract does it say that automation is prohibited?



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

Can someone clarify this for me? I thought automation like FREP and scripts aren't altering or manipulating the Flex app which is the only thing I read? How can they tell us how to accept blocks? I don't see anywhere that you must use manual tapping, unless I missed it.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

You aren't allowed to share your login credentials.


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> You aren't allowed to share your login credentials.


I never had to give my login credentials for the script. I don't know about FREP but doesn't that simply mimic the touches you make on screen?


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

IHATEAMAZON said:


> Can someone clarify this for me? I thought automation like FREP and scripts aren't altering or manipulating the Flex app which is the only thing I read? How can they tell us how to accept blocks? I don't see anywhere that you must use manual tapping, unless I missed it.


The contract is meaningless because it unenforceable by anything less than a governmental entity, or by extreme effort and expense by drivers. Drivers don't have the time or the money in all but rare instances.

Bottom: Amazon can pick and choose as it wishes, and you have no realistic way to effect anything. Amazon is like a woman in a mining camp, where even fat girls can afford to be choosy.

Welcome to Corporate World 2017.


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> The contract is meaningless because it unenforceable by anything less than a governmental entity, or by extreme effort and expense by drivers. Drivers don't have the time or the money in all but rare instances.
> 
> Bottom: Amazon can pick and choose as it wishes, and you have no realistic way to effect anything. Amazon is like a woman in a mining camp, where even fat girls can afford to be choosy.
> 
> Welcome to Corporate World 2017.


So probably another reason why they stated we couldn't do class action so they can make up rules on the fly and we have no way of coming together as drivers.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

IHATEAMAZON said:


> So probably another reason why they stated we couldn't do class action so they can make up rules on the fly and we have no way of coming together as drivers.


You are getting the idea...


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

If you think using what you're using other than your fingers are fair game, keep doing what you're doing. Just don't come on here and complain that you got deactivated.

If you're willing to risk getting deactivated after emails after emails, there are thousands of drivers on the waitlist ready to replace you. Ultimately, it's your choice. Just don't try to find loopholes to justify your actions.


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> If you think using what you're using other than your fingers are fair game, keep doing what you're doing. Just don't come on here and complain that you got deactivated.
> 
> If you're willing to risk getting deactivated after emails after emails, there are thousands of drivers on the waitlist ready to replace you. Ultimately, it's your choice. Just don't try to find loopholes to justify your actions.


I'm not trying to find a loophole I'm trying to find where in the contract it says scripting or automation is against the rules, other than Amazon saying so in an email with no reference.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

I brought this up before. Try to find "Terms and Conditions" for the Amazon Flex program on the net.

There isn't any. You can only find some BS on your phone app. This is done purposely to make things ambiguous so they can do whatever they want with this program. 

I'm just saying, be careful, if you depend on this gig as your main income. It wouldn't surprise me if there's a mass deactivation after the holidays.


----------



## SmartAlex (Nov 20, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> I brought this up before. Try to find "Terms and Conditions" for the Amazon Flex program on the net.
> 
> There isn't any. You can only find some BS on your phone app. This is done purposely to make things ambiguous so they can do whatever they want with this program.
> 
> I'm just saying, be careful, if you depend on this gig as your main income. It wouldn't surprise me if there's a mass deactivation after the holidays.


It's coming.


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> I brought this up before. Try to find "Terms and Conditions" for the Amazon Flex program on the net.
> 
> There isn't any. You can only find some BS on your phone app. This is done purposely to make things ambiguous so they can do whatever they want with this program.
> 
> I'm just saying, be careful, if you depend on this gig as your main income. It wouldn't surprise me if there's a mass deactivation after the holidays.


Yea it's definitely BS. I only used flex as my main income temporarily right after I got out of the military as I was looking for a regular full time job. I had a feeling something like this where you have to tap your phone like a maniac all day wouldn't be reliable. I only scripted just to get on a level playing field so I could make ends meet at the time. It's good for supplementary income but I wouldn't be surprised either if there is a mass deactivation. If my ban gets lifted after 14 days I don't plan on scripting since I have my FT job now but I'm just waiting on the deactivation email to come. I just hate the fact that they can make up whatever rules they want as they go or discriminate against the veteran drivers and make all of the offers available to the new drivers only without any negative consequence.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

IHATEAMAZON said:


> *manipulating*


You had the word right in your original post -- scripting/FREPing/auto-tapping/etc is *manipulating* the app.... in a way that Amazon doesn't approve of.

Their dime, their dance floor.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

IHATEAMAZON said:


> Can someone clarify this for me? I thought automation like FREP and scripts aren't altering or manipulating the Flex app which is the only thing I read? How can they tell us how to accept blocks? I don't see anywhere that you must use manual tapping, unless I missed it.


It doesn't. Aren't you being a bit paranoid? Why the need to even post this? 



jester121 said:


> You had the word right in your original post -- scripting/FREPing/auto-tapping/etc is *manipulating* the app.... in a way that Amazon doesn't approve of.
> 
> Their dime, their dance floor.


Jester, quit hatin'. Emotions are somewhat raw. There also appears to be a good degree of paranoia going around with ppl being cock blocked this close to Christmas.


----------



## SmartAlex (Nov 20, 2017)

Sweeps incoming towards the end of December apparently.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

If amazon was truly concerned about getting rid of these programs they would just add a captcha line to the block acceptance script


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> I
> Jester, quit hatin'. Emotions are somewhat raw. There also appears to be a good degree of paranoia going around with ppl being cock blocked this close to Christmas.


Nothin but love from me, I'm just truly nervous being at my warehouse in close proximity to vehicles operated by people this dumb.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Speaking of driving, sat in the lot yesterday and watch a driver try to back up a 53” trailer to the dock 20+ times. In a small day can to, not a sleeper. Backed half onto the ramp and hit the guard rail 3 times. WH crew was watching in amusement. 

Felt kind of sorry for her. It reminded me of my first time with 53 and sleeper tractor.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Nothin but love from me, I'm just truly nervous being at my warehouse in close proximity to vehicles operated by people this dumb.


LOL. Right??? It's so black and white at this point. I've said on here people are going to be blocked a numerous amount of times. And when they are they're soooo shocked. Like really???? ​


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

I think im done with flex other than reserved blocks. I'm unblocked and of course everything is gone in milliseconds and the new drivers getting all of the offers 24-48 hours in advance doesn't help at all. I'm sure amazon could find a better way to handle all of this. I'm not gonna use all of my spare time tapping my phone like some type of crackhead. Flex served it's purpose for me when I needed it i guess.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

IHATEAMAZON said:


> I think im done with flex other than reserved blocks. I'm unblocked and of course everything is gone in milliseconds and the new drivers getting all of the offers 24-48 hours in advance doesn't help at all. I'm sure amazon could find a better way to handle all of this. I'm not gonna use all of my spare time tapping my phone like some type of crackhead. Flex served it's purpose for me when I needed it i guess.


 Well there are other options. I know people either don't believe or just don't want you to know but i'm still using an emulator and while I may not see advanced offers, reserved etc....that all started LONG before I used any auto clicking option.....I still catch same day blocks all the time. Just forfeited 3 for today because the releases are too short to start time. Run it from 6-7am until 1pm or so every day and never received an email. Only 1 email when I was using block grabber script for a month or so.
So.....possibly "soft blocked" from advanced offers, which I don't really even think it's just me as most others aren't seeing them either.

I'll gladly post some screen shots if needed to prove i'm seeing and catching blocks. I think they just changed the way blocks are released and reserved are going to new drivers, as has ALWAYS been the case and next day's are few if any for anyone.

Screw that manual tapping all day bullsquat!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

IHATEAMAZON said:


> I think im done with flex other than reserved blocks. I'm unblocked and of course everything is gone in milliseconds and the new drivers getting all of the offers 24-48 hours in advance doesn't help at all. I'm sure amazon could find a better way to handle all of this. I'm not gonna use all of my spare time tapping my phone like some type of crackhead. Flex served it's purpose for me when I needed it i guess.


It really depends on where you're located IMO

1. if you're in a high demand area like SF (which has around 1M+ daily ppl in a very small area) or like FL/Miami v. a dead demand area like Biloxi Mississippi).

2. How many WHs you've got in your area. The closer these are in proximity to each other, the more likely you'll get offers. SF Bay area has 4-5 WHs in close proximity of each other. Unlike FL which seems to have WH spaced out by city. So if you've got 1,000 drivers competing for Flex offers from 1 WH at say Ft. Lauderdale. Compare that to the 5 WHs in close proximity in SF Bay Area available to the same 1,000 drivers. The level of competition is going to be fierce in FL as many ppl have been posting lately.

3. If Amazon offers a variety of Prime/Flex/Fresh in those high demand areas

4. Your customer demand significantly exceeds Amazon's ability to supply that area with Prime/Flex/Fresh (as my experience in SF Bay area to date. Demand is constantly growing it seems).

Like SF, seems the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area has a very high demand. But unlike SF, it sounds like these areas may not have much variety in services (Prime v. Fresh v. Flex) that SF & Bay area has. So it sounds a lot like Flex is the dominant service Amazon provides there instead of Prime/Fresh? Which is further complicated by the over saturation of Flex drivers that would make it impossible for ppl to get blocks? Just speculating here.

In SF, I know of at least one WH (DSF5) in the Bay area that's dedicated to Flex. This WH ALWAYS has blocks, because the customer demand driving these WHs are basically city SF, its surrounding burbs, and northern Silicon Valley (affluent Mtn View/Milpitas areas). The is another in SF city (UCA1) that is exclusively dedicated to Fresh.

Don't know if it's the number of WH available for drivers of whether it's because I've never used bots/scripts. But I've never had any issues getting blocks and don't consider myself a n00b. I've been able to complete all my block ahead of time to date 1.5-2 hrs for my 3 and 4 hr blocks. Consequently, whatever PM WH blocks become available once my first AM delivery is complete, I can immediately grab those. Yes there have been couple times where I'll get 1 block a day. But those days are infrequent. I average 2-3 blocks a day. The 3 blocks more likely now that Christmas/Thanksgiving season is here.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> In SF, I know of at least one WH (DSF5) in the Bay area that's dedicated to Flex. This WH ALWAYS has blocks, because the customer demand driving these WHs are basically city SF, its surrounding burbs, and northern Silicon Valley (affluent Mtn View/Milpitas areas). The is another in SF city (UCA1) that is exclusively dedicated to Fresh.


we don't do Fresh out of UCA1, I think the post office handles fresh in SF right now until their contract is up with Amazon. Sunnyvale & Berkeley both offer Fresh shifts though that I can see because the warehouses are merged.

do you work out of Logistics or Prime Now? UCA1 is pretty competitive for blocks mainly because no one knows how to keep their mouth shut at our warehouse about how they get blocks and then want to show up *****ing about how they can't get blocks - um, I wonder why?! everyone uses an autoclicker, and rarely will I see someone get a block manually.

our warehouse has also been painfully slow ever since they raised the minimum to $35 for free delivery; i'm talking less than 10 routes for every block with the exception of Thanksgiving week.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

IHATEAMAZON said:


> I think im done with flex other than reserved blocks. I'm unblocked and of course everything is gone in milliseconds and the new drivers getting all of the offers 24-48 hours in advance doesn't help at all. I'm sure amazon could find a better way to handle all of this. I'm not gonna use all of my spare time tapping my phone like some type of crackhead. Flex served it's purpose for me when I needed it i guess.


Yup me too... not gonna peck at my phone like a monkey. Hope Amazon is happy with the new blood but I don't think they really care anyway.


----------



## IHATEAMAZON (Nov 22, 2017)

dantiv said:


> Well it's the 24th. Looks like I'm still blocked.





Cynergie said:


> It really depends on where you're located IMO
> 
> 1. if you're in a high demand area like SF (which has around 1M+ daily ppl in a very small area) or like FL/Miami v. a dead demand area like Biloxi Mississippi).
> 
> ...


I'm Prime Now in Arizona at the only PN warehouse here so it's very competitive. On top of that they have started to offer PN blocks to logistics drivers but not vice versa.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> we don't do Fresh out of UCA1, I think the post office handles fresh in SF right now until their contract is up with Amazon. Sunnyvale & Berkeley both offer Fresh shifts though that I can see because the warehouses are merged.
> 
> do you work out of Logistics or Prime Now? UCA1 is pretty competitive for blocks mainly because no one knows how to keep their mouth shut at our warehouse about how they get blocks and then want to show up *****ing about how they can't get blocks - um, I wonder why?! everyone uses an autoclicker, and rarely will I see someone get a block manually.
> 
> our warehouse has also been painfully slow ever since they raised the minimum to $35 for free delivery; i'm talking less than 10 routes for every block with the exception of Thanksgiving week.


Predominantly logistics. But I've done Prime in past. Found it too much if a hassle as you pointed out.

On the fresh WH, thx for the clarification. I saw a bunch of green Fresh vans on the Oakland side while delivering from the Richmond WH once. Or it might have been while delivering from the San Leandro WH. Anyhow it wasn't the cluster **** that DSF5 typically is. I've seen lots of green Fresh boxes around apts in the city when doing apt routes for DSF5. I just assumed they were from UCA1. Didn't realize USPS had gotten in on this gig. Explains the hostile attitude I get from some of the USPS mailmen Guess they don't like the competition. Lol


----------

